# Icelandic: Gæluorð



## KarenRei

Sko... kannski er ég að verða í sambandi við strák (þótt kannski ekki, það gæti farið alveg úrskeiðis!), en ég á vandamál við gæluorð.  Ég þekki nokkuð (krútt, vinan, elskan, dúllan, vænan, o.fl.) en ég þekki ekki notkunin eða merkingarnar - hvenær til að nota hvað, hvaða orð eru fyrir hvaða kyn (eða bæði), hversu formlegt og sterkt er hvað orð, o.fl.  Hann er alltaf að nota svona orð um mig en ég get ekki svarað í sömu mynt (vissulega er þetta eitthvað sem ég vil ekki klúðra!).  Hjálp!


----------



## sindridah

Ok eiginlega ekkert er viðeigandi af þessu, ég myndi klárlega ekki vilja láta kalla mig dúllu eða krútt af einhverri stelpu sem ég væri að hitta, *elskan* væri eiginlega of gróft svona í byrjun. Það er eiginlega óþarfi fyrir þig að nota einhver gæluorð um hann á þessu stigi, það eina sem mér dettur í hug það er að segja ef þetta sé einhver hress gæji og hefur húmor þá gætiru kannski mögulega kallað hann *fola/foli* á réttum augnablikum. En annars myndi ég alveg sleppa þessum gæluorðum í bili allavega og láta þetta þróast aðeins lengur;D


----------



## KarenRei

Hmm, var viss um að ég svaraði við þennan þráð en ég sé ekki svarið. 

Mér finnst þetta skrýtið, að yfirleitt getur kona ekki notað gæluorð um kærastann hennar nema þegar þau eru búin að vera saman í nógu langan tíma til að segja „elskan”.  Ég meina, hann kallar mig gæluorð á hverjum degi og mér finnst það skrýtið að svara með nafnið hans eða tala eins og við erum bara vinir eða bara brósa.  Hann er alltaf að skrifa eins og:

 „*knús* takk fyrir að vera til fröken”
„ heyri í þer á morgun krúttið þitt” 

...o.fl. og ég veit aldrei hvernig að svara (ég hata að skrifa hér það sem hann segir mér en ég veit ekki hvernig annars að finna út hvernig að svara. :Þ)

Einnig, hann kallaði mig elskan einu sinni, þótt ekki svona alvarlega  („ Elskan mín þú þarft ekkert að flýta þer að svara mér”)  Þýðir þetta að það sé í lagi að svara með elskan á sama hátt?

Hann er búinn undanfaríð að hjálpa mér með íslenskuna en auðvitað get ég ekki spurt hann um þetta!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sæl Karen,

Ég skil fullkomlega hvað þú meinar en ég get bara lagt til að þú spyjir aðrar konur, sem þú þekkir, hvað þær segja við menn/kærasta sína til að forðast það að þú skammist þín ef það reynist vera óviðeigandi. Þetta er bara einn af þeim hlutum sem maður getur ekki lært sér án þess að upplifa það í raun og veru, held ég. Eftir að hafa lesið um mygluðu kartöflurnar veit ég núna hversu mikið þig langar að halda ekki áfram að enturtaka villur svo ég get bent á nokkuð sem þér myndi finnast gott að hafa í huga (hlutir sem ég átti mjög erfitt með fyrir ekki löngu):

Á eftir *hvernig *kemur venjulega _eiga_ (_hvernig_ (ég) _*á*_ _að_). Þegar samanburðartenging ('eins og') er notuð á undan aukasetningu sem lýsir* óraunverulegu ástandi *notar maður viðtenginarháttinn svo úr því að _þið eruð par_ þá yrði það *óraunverulegt *að þið _séuð (bara) vinir_ svo þú ættir að segja: "_eða tala eins og við *séum* bara vinir..._" (þér til upplýsingar) Brósa -> brosa". 
Með _*svara*_ notar maður þágufall ('að svara _þessum þræði_') / ('svara með _nafninu hans_').

Nokkrir áhugaverðir málfræðilegir fróðleiksmolar. 
Flott að þú sért að koma þér fyrir í Reykjavík.


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir leiðréttingarnar, Alex. Tók eftir „brosa“ áður en ég las svarið þitt en allt annað er gott að vita  

(Híhí, þú last greinina?    Nú, þetta tilvik um „kartöflur“ var í júlí og greinin var skrifuð í fyrri hluti nóvember, en...)

Vonandi einhver annar (eða önnur    ) svarar aðalspurninginni.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Ég tala alls ekki lýtalausa íslensku þannig að ég ætti kannski ekki að vera að leiðrétta neinn en ég held að ég hafi fundið tvær villur í textanum sem þú skrifaðir, Alxmrphi. 

1. "Þráður" fallbeygist eins og "þáttur" og er þar af leiðandi "þræði" í þágufalli (þannig að rétt væri að segja "að svara þessum þræði", en ekki "að svara þessum þráð"). Spurning er hvort "að svara þræði" sé í sjálfu sér rétt en hvað sem því líður væri rangt að segja "að svara þráð".

2. Ég held að lýsingarorðið "áhugasamur" sé aðallega notað um manneskjur, ekki um "fróðleiksmola" og þess háttar. Réttara væri kannski að nota lýsingarorðið "áhugaverður" í þessu tilfelli.

KarenRei, hvernig fékkstu leyfi til að búa á Íslandi? Ég hélt að það væri mjög erfitt fyrir Bandaríkjamenn að fá leyfi til að búa á Íslandi. Ertu að vinna eða ertu í háskólanámi kannski? Það er ótrúlegt hvað þú talar góða íslensku! (Alxmrphi: þú talar líka frábæra íslensku, að sjálfsögðu!)


----------



## KarenRei

Brautryðjandinn: Fór til Íslands í fyrsta skipti í fyrra, varð ástfanginn af landinu, fór til baka, leitaði að starfi, fann starf eftir tvær vikur, fékk leyfi (tók 5 mánuði), flutti hingað, og er búin að búa á landi í 8 mánuði    Ég vinn hjá Isavia ohf, sem forritari.

Nú er ég forvitin um *þig*, en ég mæli með að svör við þræðinum lúti að áðalspurninguna - gæluorð fyrir konu að nota þegar talað er við strák sem kannski er að verða kærasti (þótt kannski ekki, þarf alltaf að endurtaka þetta smáatriði!).


----------



## Merkurius

> Sko... kannski er ég að verða í sambandi við strák (þótt kannski ekki, það gæti farið alveg úrskeiðis!), en ég á vandamál við gæluorð. Ég þekki nokkuð (krútt, vinan, elskan, dúllan, vænan, o.fl.) en ég þekki ekki notkunin eða merkingarnar - hvenær til að nota hvað, hvaða orð eru fyrir hvaða kyn (eða bæði), hversu formlegt og sterkt er hvað orð, o.fl. Hann er alltaf að nota svona orð um mig en ég get ekki svarað í sömu mynt (vissulega er þetta eitthvað sem ég vil ekki klúðra!). Hjálp!
> _*Eftir: KarenRei*_


 
*Svar:* krútt (barn, ungabarn) - vinan (gamalt fólk notar fyrir stelpur) - elskan (gift fólk notar þetta, foreldrar líka) - dúlla (stelpur nota um stráka, en ekki við stráka, fólk notar þetta líka um börn) - vænan (gamalt fólk notar við stelpur).

*Kyn:* Vinan -> Vinurinn, Vænan -> Væni (elskan og krútt eru notuð bæði í kvk og kk... en alltaf „elskan *mín*“ og „krúttið *mitt*“).




> Ok eiginlega ekkert er viðeigandi af þessu, ég myndi klárlega ekki vilja láta kalla mig dúllu eða krútt af einhverri stelpu sem ég væri að hitta, *elskan* væri eiginlega of gróft svona í byrjun. Það er eiginlega óþarfi fyrir þig að nota einhver gæluorð um hann á þessu stigi, það eina sem mér dettur í hug það er að segja ef þetta sé einhver hress gæji og hefur húmor þá gætiru kannski mögulega kallað hann *fola/foli* á réttum augnablikum. En annars myndi ég alveg sleppa þessum gæluorðum í bili allavega og láta þetta þróast aðeins lengur;D
> _*Eftir: Sindridah*_


 
*Svar: *ALLS EKKI NOTA FOLI! Þá ertu bara að grafa þér gröf! Eins og Sindridah segir þá er hægt að nota þetta „á réttum augnablikum“ en ef þú notar þetta á „röngu“ augnabliki þá getur fljótlega orðið hljótt og vandræðalegt!




> „*knús* takk fyrir að vera til fröken”
> „ heyri í þer á morgun krúttið þitt”
> ... Einnig, hann kallaði mig elskan einu sinni, þótt ekki svona alvarlega („ Elskan mín þú þarft ekkert að flýta þer að svara mér
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ”) Þýðir þetta að það sé í lagi að svara með elskan á sama hátt?
> *Eftir: KarenRei*


 
*Svar:  *Þetta er í raun frekar huglægt, fer algjörlega eftir hverjum og einum! Það er ekki hægt að segja „Já, þú notar þetta orð eftir 2 mánuði og að þeim loknum skaltu byrja að nota þetta orð...“ Þú getur alltaf prófað og séð hvernig hann tekur þessu. Miðað við hvernig hann skrifar getur þú svarað með „dúlla“ eða „sæti“. Það er mjög algengt að þeir sem eru að stíga sín fyrstu skref í sambandi (nú til dags) noti orðin _sæti (KK)/sæta (KVK). _

*Lokaorð:*
Þú getur s.s. notað orðin: dúlla, krútt, sæti.
Ekki nota strax: elskan
Ekki nota: vinur (vina), væni (væna).. allavega ekki fyrr en þú nærð um sextugt.

*Viðbót:*


> Ég tala alls ekki lýtalausa íslensku þannig að ég ætti kannski ekki að  vera að leiðrétta neinn en ég held að ég hafi fundið tvær villur í  textanum sem þú skrifaðir, Alxmrphi.
> 
> 1. "Þráður" fallbeygist eins og "þáttur" og er þar af leiðandi "þræði" í  þágufalli (þannig að rétt væri að segja "að svara þessum þræði", en  ekki "að svara þessum þráð"). Spurning er hvort "að svara þræði" sé í  sjálfu sér rétt en hvað sem því líður væri rangt að segja "að svara  þráð". *Að svara þræði getur verið rétt, fer bara eftir samhengi.*
> 
> 2. Ég held að lýsingarorðið "áhugasamur" sé aðallega notað um  manneskjur, ekki um "fróðleiksmola" og þess háttar. Réttara væri kannski  að nota lýsingarorðið "áhugaverður" í þessu tilfelli.
> 
> KarenRei, hvernig fékkstu leyfi til að búa á Íslandi? Ég hélt að það  væri mjög erfitt fyrir Bandaríkjamenn að fá leyfi til að búa á Íslandi.  Ertu að vinna eða ertu í háskólanámi kannski? Það er ótrúlegt hvað þú  talar góða íslensku! (Alxmrphi: þú talar líka frábæra íslensku, að  sjálfsögðu!)
> *Þú talar nú líka mjög góða íslensku, verð ég að segja *


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk Brautryðjandinn  

Ég afritaði og límdi setningu (_svara þennan þráð_) til að endurskrifa fornafnið án þess að taka eftir því að þá þarf að breyta nafnorðinu líka.
_Áhugasamur_ -> _áhugaverður_: Takk fyrir þetta, vissi þetta ekki! 

Ef við hjálpum hver öðrum náum þessu.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Ég held að ég noti "sæti" oftast eða bara "[nafnið hans] minn". Hann notar svona gæluorð eiginlega oftar en ég, mér finnst betra bara að segja honum beint að mér finnst hann sætur (t.d.).


----------



## KarenRei

Takk kærlega, allir!


----------

